# My boys



## Wendy (Dec 18, 2018)

We had a terrible summer. We lost both of our beloved old men.....Gregory and then Murray only three weeks after. It was horrible going through that loss. Things have pretty much returned to normal now and we are moving on with our three young ‘uns. 

Here are current photos of Clyde (brown tabby), Sanchez (big, solid orange feral boy) and Bernie (small, orange and fiesty)













Shameless beggars...they’re worse than a dog!


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 18, 2018)

Sorry you lost your friends but glad you have found some new ones! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heather (Dec 19, 2018)

So sorry, Wendy. Here’s hoping your young kids live just as long full lives as there brothers!


----------



## abax (Dec 19, 2018)

I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. I really liked your cats and your devotion
to their welfare. I'll miss them too. However, I see you're training another
group to your fine standards. Beauties all.

I never met any of them, but I felt particularly fond of Murray because I feel
as though I'd "known" him a very long time.


----------



## Wendy (Dec 19, 2018)

A few more random shots. I love the first one with baby Bernie trying to fit in with his new big brothers. 





Sanchez. I love his feral look. He only trusts his momma completely. 






A pair of trouble makers.





Bernie the ham. 





Sanchez.....fun with Snapchat :rollhappy:


----------



## Wendy (Jan 1, 2019)

We just got a Shark robot vacuum.....Bernie’s figured out how to turn it on. That poor thing is always cleaning just for Bernie’s entertainment. :rollhappy: We’ve gotten up several times to dock it in the middle of the night. Apparently Bernie doesn’t care when he starts it. :sob:


----------



## xiphius (Jan 3, 2019)

Wendy said:


> We just got a Shark robot vacuum.....Bernie’s figured out how to turn it on. That poor thing is always cleaning just for Bernie’s entertainment. :rollhappy: We’ve gotten up several times to dock it in the middle of the night. Apparently Bernie doesn’t care when he starts it. :sob:



Great pictures! I love the kitten sitting behind all the adult cats staring out the window like "what are we looking at guys?!?"

My parents also have a robot vacuum. One of their cats is a rescue that is terrified of everything and spends most of her time hiding in the closet. She LOVES the robot vacuum though. Whenever it is on, she slinks out and sits on it when it is roaming the house. Hilarious, because their giant dog is scared of the thing, but it's the one thing that darn cat is NOT afraid of.


----------

